# Dieting using wholemeal wraps for your carbs? Also, trying to diet drug free?



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Evening,

I competed in the first timers in Joe Walkers Show in Cumbria in May last year, went from a 18.5 stone fat cnut to 14 stone on stage in 12 weeks. I stayed lean'ish over the summer; but piled some weight back on over the winter! Im currently around 17 stone, and would like to get back down to about 15ish, as thats more easily maintainable for me then sub 15 and at 15 I should be nice and lean  the problem is, I work in a different place to where I did this time last year, and they arent as laid back with regards to eating at my desk - I cant just eat a plate of chicken and rice every 3 hours! But, I could make a wholemeal chicken wrap and have that, as people do eat sandwiches, etc - so could I have a wholemeal wrap with a little extra light mayo with 200g chicken in twice a day?

My diet would look like this -

5.30 - 30-40 mins of fasted cardio

6.30 - Whey protein with 60g porridge oats

9.30 - wholemeal wrap with lite mayo and 200g chicken

12.30 - 200g chicken and 150g jacket tatty

16.00 - same as 9.30

18.30 - an apple

19.00-20.00 - weight train

20.00 - Whey protein with 20g porridge oats + an apple

10.30 - 1 full egg, 7 whites + tea spoon of natural peanut butter

This is essentially the same as last year apart from wholemeal wraps instead of 150g brown rice 

Also, last year I was having HGH, T3, clen, Fat burners, winny and anavar, Im going to try and lose weight this year using NONE of them, is this going to be remotely possible?!

Thanks in advance


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea absolutely, wholemeal wraps are great for those occasions when you can't eat a full plate of this, that, and the other


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Focus on the total cals to start. You may need to change choices when things get deeper but will be fine at the beginning.


----------

